# Floating shelf



## NickDReed (17 Nov 2020)

Morning all.

I'm making 2 shelves to go above 2 sinks. I want them to be floating shelves and woke up at 4am this morning pondering it. I wanted to know if anyone have tried making a floating shelf using a French cleat? In my head the physics seems to be fine, the shelf won't be holding a great deal of weight and wouldn't be deep. I also think the weight distribution would be better on the wall as it could span the entire length of the shelf rather than 2 metal rods like the ones you can buy.

Any thoughts?

Nick


----------



## craigs (17 Nov 2020)

Id imagine a lot depends on the materials used and construction. if you made a frame with an 18mm top which is glued/screwed along the back edge to the cleat, then once in place fix the bottom panel it could work. trouble is all the weight is hanging on one edge. normally most french cleat hangy things have a much higher % of pressure on the shear force.


----------



## Sheffield Tony (17 Nov 2020)

Honest opinion of an engineer: absolutely no chance.


----------



## DBT85 (17 Nov 2020)

If the cleat was like an upstand at the back it would be OK as the shelf would cantelever and pull it tight. Would probably have to be too big though. 

I have 2 floating shelves in my bathroom both just made from a lump of redwood. Drill holes from the back edge through toward the front of the shelf say 120mm deep if it's a 200mm shelf. Large enough for a dowel. Rip the board to have say a 50mm strip (to secure to the wall) and a 150mm strip (the rest of the shelf). Secure the first bit, put dowels in, slip second bit over the top.

I should add, my dowel holes were so drunk that the only way I got the front part on was with a Mk2 Persuader. Only way it's coming off is if I put a saw through the join line.

Dame thing can be done with a floating tenon using a router I guess. Probably straighter than my effort at least!


----------



## Sideways (17 Nov 2020)

The IKEA ones have a steel plate that fixes to the wall with two metal tube supports welded to it sticking straight out - as you describe.
Buy one, cut the tubes down to the length you want and make your own shelf around their metalwork to replace their powdered wood thingy.
Or weld up your own frames
I wouldn't expect a french cleat type to carry any real weight either, but if the floaters are only 2-3 inches front to back and holding ornaments not a ton of shampoo bottles or pot plants, they maybe yes.


----------



## Doug B (17 Nov 2020)

Did these last year made from offcuts of Oak worktop, simply cut the tops off some 9” coach bolts screwed them to the wall & pushed the shelves with corresponding holes over the bolts, they worked very well.











Being overly cautious I drilled & tapped the Oak for hex headed grub screws that tightened on to the coach bolt shank but the shelves fit so snuggly I needn’t of bothered.


----------



## Woody2Shoes (17 Nov 2020)

I use M8 threaded rod and pu glue. Obviously if wall is not solid masonry then more cunning is required!


----------



## Cabinetman (17 Nov 2020)

Woody2Shoes said:


> I use M8 threaded rod and pu glue. Obviously if wall is not solid masonry then more cunning is required!


 Cunning, but how do you get them off again?


----------



## NickDReed (17 Nov 2020)

See!!! This is the sh*t that keeps me up at 4am!! Overthinking a simple problem and trying to be clever! I am clearly my own worst enemy.


----------



## DBT85 (17 Nov 2020)

NickDReed said:


> See!!! This is the sh*t that keeps me up at 4am!! Overthinking a simple problem and trying to be clever! I am clearly my own worst enemy.


We've al done it.

I spent an hour looking at a broken fulcrum pin on a ride on mower last week wondering how in all hell i'd be able to get to it and replace it. It looked very tucked away.

Turns out you remove the grass chute from the back and its staring you in the face!


----------



## NickDReed (17 Nov 2020)

At least it wasn't the early hours. I'm a pipper for getting my brain going making plans when I should be sleeping


----------



## NickDReed (17 Nov 2020)

Pipper!


----------



## DBT85 (17 Nov 2020)

Yes. Silly isn't it


----------



## Farm Labourer (17 Nov 2020)

In the past, I've welded up bar to plate and screwed that to the wall but I came across these last week and for the price they are............2 X HAFELE CONCEALED SHELF FLOATING SUPPORT BRACKETS WITH SCREW MOUNTING PLATE | eBay


----------



## ScaredyCat (17 Nov 2020)

Woody2Shoes said:


> I use M8 threaded rod and pu glue. Obviously if wall is not solid masonry then more cunning is required!



Matching shelves on the other side of the wall ?


----------



## Richard_C (17 Nov 2020)

I've used an Ikea one in a teenagers bedroom a few years back, surprisingly solid. The bolt in wall design looks good, wish I had thought of that. It strikes me that the key question is the nature of the wall. Our first house, built 1920s, you only had to walk into a room carrying a drill for an acre of plaster to fall off revealing very dodgy brickwork. That's why we have bookcases.


----------



## Robbo60 (18 Nov 2020)

Farm Labourer said:


> In the past, I've welded up bar to plate and screwed that to the wall but I came across these last week and for the price they are............2 X HAFELE CONCEALED SHELF FLOATING SUPPORT BRACKETS WITH SCREW MOUNTING PLATE | eBay


If my wife ever wants floating shelves - they are for me. At that price!!


----------



## Woody2Shoes (18 Nov 2020)

Cabinetman said:


> Cunning, but how do you get them off again?


You need a bit of cunning for that too, or BF&I, or a multitool.


----------



## Woody2Shoes (18 Nov 2020)

ScaredyCat said:


> Matching shelves on the other side of the wall ?


Coat hooks on the other side?


----------



## DBT85 (18 Nov 2020)

I did see them made very easily with a domino xl too. Don't think a regular domino would go deep enough though. Though it might be OK. 

Was a daft video to be honest, people cry at youtubers for not having a domino (despite being able to use a router) let alone a giant domino.


----------



## peter-harrison (18 Nov 2020)

I have made them with a French cleat. However, the shelves were a good 6"/150mm thick so there was plenty of triangulation. I saw them again the other week after 2 years, and they were fine.


----------

